# Shooters new Toy



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Well here is Steves new rack. 

It will hold 3 48qts and a bucket, or a150 and 2 24qts. With lock boxes on each side. Drink holders, lights the works The baitboard slides out with the turn of a knob. A hydraulic cylinder was used to achieve this. I had to add that because of Shooters old age and inability to bend down with waders on. (just kidding) 





































Its a nice rack. I thought it was big at first. But he had his reasons for it all. Of course the bait board will be lit up with lights and the rack itself.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dang, nice work guys. So can I trade mine in for a upgrade like that.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Whats this "OLD MAN" crap  and bending down with waders on,, hail I have a hard enough time just bending down anymore  

Teo, first ya need to upgrade to a BIG TRUCK  
J/K ya know we will work ya over :redface: opps I mean work with ya 

PS- ya forgot the lockable 6 sand spike carrier that is mounted on the back of the rack and the knife and plier holder between the 2 tallest tubes.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

VERRRRYYYY NICE there guys!!!

Kudo's!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Yo, Shooterscustoms. That's the best rack I've seen you from you guys yet. Well, at least that's my favorite one I've seen.

Nice work, fellas.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow*

That is truly sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Just curious, how much does something like that weigh?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

now thats a BFR!!!!!!!! scweeet!!!!

Now jus a suggestion...the bait board comes out via hydraulic cylinder....why couldn't ya make a mechanical arm ta get yer beer...cast...and set tha hook?


Reel purty werk E and Shooter....ya keep raisin the bar.



> Dang, nice work guys. So can I trade mine in for a upgrade like that.


Crawdink...puttin that on yer truck is like bringin a knife to a gun fight...if ya wann keep yer Toy...ya ought ta get the 4 door Tundra.....now yer cooking with bacon.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Weight*

About 65-70 pounds.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i need one of those for the front of my VW jetta


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

OMG...that is sweet...


----------



## Hammer (Mar 31, 2007)

bmcox86 said:


> i need one of those for the front of my VW jetta


I don't have a Jetta, but if I did I'd get one:beer:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*purdy work fellas*

One question tho, not a knock on the design or anything, that thing is sweeeet!

Just wondering, cause it appears that license plate is blocked from view, Any issues with law on that point?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

north carolina ppl dont have a front plate


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

bmcox86 said:


> north carolina ppl dont have a front plate


I know, but us Virginians do. (Shooter lives in VA if not mistaken) Wonder if the law would care if ya mounted the plate to the front of the rack? Hassle if ya take the rack off truck regularly, I guess.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I want me one of those pliers and knife holder things.....hey BIG WORM? you out there??? One of them would deffinately PIMP out the 'carry-all' racks ehh?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I ain't never had a cop bust my chops yet but if he does I always carry a screw driver and can swap it for one of the other plates quick.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Shooter said:


> I ain't never had a cop bust my chops yet but if he does I always carry a screw driver and can swap it for one of the other plates quick.


Cool  - was just curious


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

catman32 said:


> Its a nice rack. I thought it was big at first. But he had his reasons for it all.


Uh, there's nothing wrong with a big rack...


----------

